Ask HN: What makes you get out of bed in the morning? - adawg4
======
AnimalMuppet
"Every morning when I get up, I look at a list of the 100 richest Americans.
If I'm not on it, then I go to work." \-- Ray Orban?

More seriously, yes, "not starving" is part of the reason. But also, at least
some days, there are things that I genuinely want to do. Sometimes there are
problems at work that I want to solve, or things I want to get working.
Sometimes there are people I want to see, or entertaining things that I want
to do. Sometimes there are things around the house that I want to do, if only
to get them out of my hair.

And if there's nothing that I need to do at work or at home, and nothing on
the calendar? Well, there are things that I do for fun - I'll go do one of
those.

------
burntoutfire
On weekdays - the thought that my current job has a very good ratio of pay to
unpleasantness and I should try to do a decent job there so as to not be fired
in the next round of layoffs (which are coming soon).

On weekends - sometimes I don't get out of bed for most of Saturday... Just
recuperating after 5 days of madness. Whenever do I have enough energy, I'm
usually excited about exploring something - reading a new book, trying out a
new video game, maybe cooking a new meal or finding new path for a walk around
my home. But mostly, just the thought that this whole day is totally mine
alone can set me into an excellent mood.

------
sarcasmatwork
I have to use the restroom...

------
downerending
A dog will totally do it. Or kids.

Seriously, though, was that a generic question, or are you feeling
depressed/unmotivated?

------
photawe
My dogs. Literally - they don't stop until I'm awake, to take them outside ;)

------
t-writescode
My cat’s scream at me for breakfast. And then run across me... repeatedly.

I love my cats :)

------
gshdg
Force of habit

------
GraySmith
my wife

